# Lego Land



## cindi (Jun 18, 2012)

Mother of our 5 year old grandson is making comments about wanting to go to Lego Land during our Oct trip to Disney.

Frankly, from what I can tell, it is way over priced and looks kinda boring. 

Having said that, said grandson is totally into any and all things Lego.

Anyone actually been there? Is it even marginally worth going?


----------



## theo (Jun 18, 2012)

*Is this a trick question?*



cindi said:


> Mother of our 5 year old grandson is making comments about wanting to go to Lego Land during our Oct trip to Disney.
> 
> Frankly, from what I can tell, it is way over priced and looks kinda boring.
> 
> ...



Mother of grandson can always report back on how / if she and son liked visiting Lego Land.

No good reason why *you* should have to get sucked into such a snooze...


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 18, 2012)

Water Park up and running.  People I have talked to that have gone like it. It seems to be doing well.
Having grown up at Cypress Gardens, it's too much of a change for me. I won't be going unless there is an Alumni Meeting for Water Ski Dept.


----------



## dumbydee (Jun 18, 2012)

I am curious about this also.  We are going in November and my Sister-in-law is wanting to go.  I have heard it is geared more for kids 10 and under.  We will have kids from 4-14.  

I do not want to waste money to go if the older kids will be bored.


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 18, 2012)

My six year old loves Lego, so I'm thinking we'll go in September. We actually just had a Lego thinky open at Phipps Plaza here and Atlanta. We haven't been yet. Will do before the summer.


----------



## cindi (Jun 19, 2012)

theo said:


> Mother of grandson can always report back on how / if she and son liked visiting Lego Land.
> 
> No good reason why *you* should have to get sucked into such a snooze...



Now that's funny


----------



## cindi (Jun 19, 2012)

So doesn't sound like anyone has been. 

Wonder if that's saying something.


----------



## elaine (Jun 20, 2012)

If I had a 5 yr old, I would take him---but I would tell the mom that there are BOGO and kids free coupons all over the place--lego magazines, etc. I would also use that as a day of rest for you---let them go and have a ball and you can sit by the pool--and they can tell you all about it when they get back.

I went with kids 11,11,10 and 8 at Easter. My 15 yr old went to WDW with a friend, instead. I am glad, as she would have been really bored at Legoland. We had a fun time and I was glad we went---but 12 years old is really the outer range. There is a cool mindstorm robot programming area for older kids--but you have to sign up as soon as you get into the park to get a spot--we didn't know that.  We had 4 adults and 4 kids were free with BOGO coupons, so for $40/average a ticket, it was fine. At $80 a pop, not worth it, IMHO. It is a solid 45+ minutes-1 hour to get there from disney area. I hope it does OK, as I am glad to see the old Cypress Gardens repurposed. Elaine


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 21, 2012)

Have been twice with my four year old to the one near San Diego. It is kinda boring for kids under 42 inches, but think it would be plenty enjoyable for kids over.


----------



## lamb (Jun 21, 2012)

I took my boys during the winter break because my younger son loved Legoland in San Diego when he was young and wished to return.  Opted for the FL park because we made Orlando plans at year end.  Younger son was recently 9 and probably at/over the top age that may still have an interest in this park. We used buy one get one free tickets that I found online (pepsi promotion) and a discounted ticket for my younger son which I think was through AAA.  Nicely done park with reasonable amount of kid rides too but not strongly interactive or interesting in my opinion.  Elaborate lego setups throughout the park but not worth it at full price.  I can't recall if the CA Legoland was at a similar price point.  I think that we had a San Diego GO card at the time which included Legoland.  I deemed it a 'Christmas gift' to my spouse that I brought our kids to the park before his flight arrived in FL.  No need for both of us to pay again to be bored.

If your grandson loves legos, he'll probably enjoy the park as my son did when he was 4.  You, not so much.  I'd opt for a relaxing day at your resort while grandson and his mom visit the park.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 21, 2012)

One other thing is that at the CA Legoland, they just don't keep it as sharp as I would have expected.  Cobwebs and dirt pockets if you study some of the aging props during the rides. Wouldn't know if it extends to FL.


----------



## jpc763 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have also been to the one in California.  My 2 boys loved it but it was not as fun for my wife and I.  The best part was seeing the joy in my kids faces.

Another note, the CA park opened up an aquarium to go with the Legoland park and my youngest went again about 2 years ago.  He still loved it.

I agree with Beefnot, the CA park is not as well kept up.  Hardly Disney caliber!


----------

